# Recommend me a microphone please



## Octopuss (Feb 13, 2013)

I managed to destroy my headset out of Battlefield 3 rage the other day and need a replacement  Luckily I realized I only needed microphone anyway. I am looking for something in the sub $10 range (I don't think there's any point in something exensive), but there's so much crap to choose from, and I am a bit on the illiterate newb side of the coin when it comes to audio stuff. I basically want something that has a stand and only captures sounds from one direction. 

I welcome any suggestion.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2013)

Get a Mic on a stand then break the bottom off and duct tape it to your head set. Just like the old days 
I want to see the video of your BF3 rage


----------



## AsRock (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe try getting a ATR20, i have had mine for around 7 years and it's been great although you might have to go ebay for it.
http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/wired_mics/70416d238955564a/index.html


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 13, 2013)

That looks like an overkill for a desktop usage 

I was actually looking at something like http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=11917 or http://www.canyon-tech.com/products/voip/microphones/CNR-MIC4, that sort of stuff. I guess the "shit" category  I really "just" want something that doesn't echo like mad and is able to capture voice clearly from about 30-50cm distance.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 14, 2013)

Found something: http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=16973


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 14, 2013)

I did not use it much yet, but I have the same mic (Starz) and it is pretty good.

A review of someone on YT (not me obviously):

[yt]-WguIz2AGpQ[/yt]


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 14, 2013)

lol I saw that video as well


----------

